# Which processor should I buy ?



## chiragojha (Oct 31, 2011)

My budget is Rs.9,000

I am confused between the following processors.

intel i5 2320 (3 ghz, 4 core)
intel i5 2400 (3.10 ghz, 4 core)
AMD phenom II X4 965 (3.4 ghz, 4 core)
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T (2.8 GHz, 6 core)

I know that i5 2400 is better then i5 2320 and X6 is better then x4 but what I want to know is that :-
1) Which one gives best VALUE FOR MONEY
2) Which is best processor of the 4 without considering the cost factor
3) If possible please let me know about a decent motherboard for your picks.

Thanks


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2011)

Whats your use of the CPU??Is it for gaming or CPU intensive tasks or everyday normal usage?


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 31, 2011)

@OP first answer the above question asked by ssb1551.

1) most vfm depends on your budget range. I'd say Phenom II 955BE is most vfm acc to me, more than the 965.
2)the i5 2400 obviously (Any of the SB gen2 i5/i7 processors are way faster than anything AMD has got)
3)Again...depends on your budget
INTEL:
Intel DH67VR @ 4.6k
MSI H67MA-E35 @ 4.7k
Gigabyte H67M-D2 @ 5.4k
ASUS P8H67-M LX @ 6k
ASUS P8H67-M LE @ 6.4k
Since all the intel procys u mentioned are non-k versions go for H61/H67 boards,P67/z68 boards will be a waste with non-k cpus
if u want to overclock then get a K series procy and a P67/Z68 board

AMD
Gigabyte MA880GM-USB3 @ 5.2k
^^this board is vfm and future-proof too


----------



## chiragojha (Oct 31, 2011)

I have already included my budget in my question which is Rs. 9,000 (Indian currency) which is equal to 184 USD


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 31, 2011)

Go for Intel i5-2400 or i5-2320 eyes closed. Currently i5-2400 costs 9k. 

BTW whats the price of i5-2320?


----------



## chiragojha (Oct 31, 2011)

i5 2320 is of about Rs.9000


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

If you have no plans to OC, then intel i5 2400, otherwise, AMD Phenom II X6 1055T.



chiragojha said:


> I have already included my budget in my question which is Rs. 9,000 (Indian currency) which is equal to 184 USD



Don't compare Indian money & USD with current conversion rate. Prices are lot higher than the USD prices because of the import tax +vat+ other taxes imposed in our country.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2011)

@ *chiragojha* - Dude whats the use of the CPU that you are gonna buy?? I hope you can answer this time.


----------



## chiragojha (Oct 31, 2011)

ssb1551 said:


> @ *chiragojha* - Dude whats the use of the CPU that you are gonna buy?? I hope you can answer this time.



I simply want to know the best CPU I can get for this budget of Rs.9,000. And I think that those are the 4 best in this segment. If you think there can be another contender that can better then these 4 at this price then please let me know.

Anyways whats the use of telling the use of CPU.. is it like .. you will tell me to buy a low end CPU from the 4 if I say I have basic usage .. or is it like you will refer me to buy a better CPU of the 4 if I say I have high end usage.. 

Why don't you consider the fact that I have already asked that I want the BEST CPU in that budget... 

Still if you are asking I should say that I am a user who tends to require that high performance at times .. that may be when playing games or when doing some work on Photoshop or Pinnacle.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 31, 2011)

Another thumbs up for the i5 2400. 

Btw X6 better than x6? Typo


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 31, 2011)

chiragojha said:


> I simply want to know the best CPU I can get for this budget of Rs.9,000.



i5-2400, eyes closed.


----------



## chiragojha (Oct 31, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Another thumbs up for the i5 2400.
> 
> Btw X6 better than x6? Typo



my mistake it should be X6 is better then X4 .. I have rectified the error.

thanks for your reply.


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2011)

Mobo :  This should be Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 ( rev 3.1 ) - which has support for Am3+ cpus 

CPU : AMD Phenom II X6 1090T BE is available at 9k - which is the best future proof cpu considering OP's need multipurpose - It can be Oced easily - has good stock performance - Shines in Multi Threaded apps - with 6 cores it's suitable for current/future multicore optimized multimedia apps and gaming and comes with a decent cooler as well


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 1, 2011)

chiragojha said:


> I simply want to know the best CPU I can get for this budget of Rs.9,000. And I think that those are the 4 best in this segment. If you think there can be another contender that can better then these 4 at this price then please let me know.
> 
> Anyways whats the use of telling the use of CPU.. is it like .. you will tell me to buy a low end CPU from the 4 if I say I have basic usage .. or is it like you will refer me to buy a better CPU of the 4 if I say I have high end usage..
> 
> ...



Dude whats the point of having the "BEST" CPU(intended for gaming) if you have a measly GPU. Now I hope you can get the point. Its better to invest in a good GPU with the cash that you would save by opting for 955 & not going for i5 2400, which BTW is the "BEST" CPU. Thats why it would behoove you to tell us whats its gonna be used for. If its for gaming I would say 955 - the best VFM & with the cash saved you can go for a better GPU.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 for ssb.if you want to game and don't have a good graphics card,then you should get 955BE and with remaining money you should go for a good gfx card.if you already have a good card then you should go for phenom II X6.


----------



## chiragojha (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks to all you guys for your considerate.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 15, 2011)

Actually ssb1551 wants to know the task because, best doesn't depends on the budget it depends on the task.

Eg. If you do lot of encoding and all X6 will be best for you. Because for encoding, more core = faster encoding = better.

If you are performing core specific tasks, which doesn't use more than 2 cores but actually need operations on those cores i5 2400 will be better. Like say gaming, I don't think games uses 6 cores at all, but need CPU + GPU performance.

So in some case more core matters and in some case performance of each core matters.


----------

